# Howard Stern Talking About Depersonalization (Sal Governale Had It!)



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know how many of you listen to Howard Stern, but last week his writer and frequent prank caller Sal Governale talked about recent health problems such as floaters, brain fog etc. as well as his experiences with Depersonalization, which has now passed.

Skip to about 15:10

that's when the DP discussion starts...


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Dude, GREAT. EFIN. POST.

You are the man. Hey now


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

It was pretty good. Thanks for sharing.


----------

